# WTT - Newly diagnosed with hypothyroidism :(



## Graceyous

Diagnosed 3 weeks ago with hypothyroidism - hashimoto's disease - Seems I may have had it for a longtime and that this may have caused a lot of my previous health issues and sadly also my mc in Dec. Levels are so bad now it has now left me virtually infertile. Even though my charts seem to show I'm ovulating, the effect on egg quality and other factors would be too negative for viable pregnancy. :cry:

Anyway on meds and have to wait until my TSH and T4 levels are back in normal range and this should get me back on ttc track. Only thing is I don't know how long this may take - doc said she'll have better idea after next bloodtest in 3 weeks on how my body is reacting to meds - but may be up to 6 months. :coffee:

Still going to keep taking bbt but have stopped the monitors and opks and going to try my best to relax and use time to 'get healthy'.

Anyone else with any info or experience on this condition?


----------



## I Love Lucy

I don't have have hypothyroidism but I just wanted to send :hugs: your way. I know it must be hard having health issues that make it harder to plan for TTC. I hope the meds are working for you when you go in for your next blood test. :)


----------



## lilesMom

hey hope ur feeling a bit better. i have hypothyroid as well, took me about 2 and a half years of being pretty sick to finally be diagnosed, once i went on medicaton it took about 3 to 4 months before i felt pretty normal, i felt the effect within about a month but it did take about 3 months to feel ok again. dont know if this helps u any.

i was so emotional before the tablets and any bad news seemed so much worse than it actually was. hope ur doin alright. x

i did concieve once fine, did have mmc but i really dont think had any to do with thyroid cos im always being checked and my levels r fine. i have a doc imposed 2 month wait to ttc and the wait is horrible but i will get my chance again soon i hope :) my friend has low thyroid and she has a perfectly healthy 10 month old son so dont lose hope and concentrate on gettin better and it will happen for u, the healthier you are the better it will be for u when u do get pregnant.

my message is a bit long but just wanted to let u know that i hve been told so long as my levels r ok at d start and they monitor my levels while pregant it wont cause me or future baby trouble. best of luck babe.

just to add my sis has bad endometriosis and was told she wouldnt be able to have kids , she now has 4, so it is not impossible , good luck x


----------



## Graceyous

Thanks LilesMom, 
Yeah I had been wondering what was going on with me over past 12 -15months. Besides all the other symptoms I was having the oddest I was finding my self bawling my eyes out at the silliest things, happy, sad, or silly - ads on tv, pictures, watching my DD playing, stories that weren't really that sad, a cute dog/cat. 

My doc has imposed wait too - it's just the not knowing when I can start again that I find the hardest!

I am trying to make the best of it, I have started trying to excercising a little bit more (waiting for energy levels to rise) to try and shift those hypothyroid 10lbs that snook on me over past year that I just couln't shift and waiting for meds to kick in properly.

I had been told once my range is normal all will be ok but its good to hear from someone who has been through it themselves.

Thanks again x


----------



## lilesMom

no probs hon if u have any qs . il be on here :) contact me whenever u like.
waiting is a killer isnt it, i cant wait ill im allowed ttc again :) it should be soon for u too i hope. once they catch it and u get meds u will be surprised how fast u get better. 
someone only had to look at me funny and id bawl thinking they hated me , gone now thank god :) my hair was fallin out like crazy too and felt cold all the time. there are lots of funny symptoms that u dont realise belong with low thyroid till u get meds :) best of luck babe


just to let u know as well caffeine wreaks havok on me , dont know if you drink coffee or energy drinks and stuff but they make me hyper and then crash. more so than people who dont have low thyroid :) they are bad to consume when u have low thyroid, i used to crave them cos i was tired but they make u more tired in the long run. 

hope u get ur go head soon hon x


----------



## rere07

Hi there!
I was just diagnosed a week ago! What were your levels? I too have started feeling not myself for a over a year now. Its affected me so bad that I dont ovulate. :( I dont have much info..since im new to this too. Just started 25 mcg a week ago....I hate the waiting game though.


----------



## lilesMom

rere07 said:


> Hi there!
> I was just diagnosed a week ago! What were your levels? I too have started feeling not myself for a over a year now. Its affected me so bad that I dont ovulate. :( I dont have much info..since im new to this too. Just started 25 mcg a week ago....I hate the waiting game though.

 hey welcome, :) my doc never told me my levels. but im on 50 every day and an extra 25 3 times a week which seems to work for me :)
if he/she is startin u on 25 did they think it was mild? seems v low, i was started on 50 a day. the extra 25 was added when i dipped again after a yr r so.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ive just been told I have subclinical hypothyroid today, following recurrent MC testing :(

I am scared and feel like crap. DH says no more TTC as it is making me ill etc. I hope I can join here and talk to others in the same boat


----------



## lilesMom

dani rose dont be scared, now that they found it , it only gets better :)
i am a million times better since im on tablets. :) 
they honestly really help, u will feel back to normal in no time and then be strong enough to ttc again and hopefully have ur little rainbow baby. if u have any qs u can ask me or d girls here an dil try and answer if i can :) best o luck xxxxxxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks so much. 

I ttc DS a year and this was never picked up but I think
It's a more recent thing. 

Do the meds work quick in terms of feeling better? And if you had issues ttc does this usually help with that?

I haven't gained much weight. Like 5lbs the dr said that's strange as usually you gain a lot? So will that come or be ok once controlled? I have RA so scared as more weight = more pain :(

So much stuff in my head!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks a lot, I get my new results today and hopefully the meds so I will come back and update x


----------



## BabyBean14

Fingers crossed! :D


----------



## lilesMom

Dani Rose said:


> Thanks so much.
> 
> I ttc DS a year and this was never picked up but I think
> It's a more recent thing.
> 
> Do the meds work quick in terms of feeling better? And if you had issues ttc does this usually help with that?
> 
> I haven't gained much weight. Like 5lbs the dr said that's strange as usually you gain a lot? So will that come or be ok once controlled? I have RA so scared as more weight = more pain :(
> 
> So much stuff in my head!

i had been diagnosed and on tablets about 2 yrs before ttc and i had no trouble concieving thank god, i concieved on the third month. 
i felt a bit better after about a month on tablets, but it took about 3 months to feel pretty normal :)
kismet is right it is different for everybody, i was started off on 50 every day and it worked fine for me. about a yr later i started gettin syptoms again and they only upped it by 25 extra 3 days a week and im fine since , thats about 2 yrs ago. :) 
the weight should sort its self out, i am overweight again but its my own fault through bad habits and comfort eating :) when i put my mind to it i dont have trouble losing it :)

i had sypmtoms for about 2 yrs before it showed up on blood tests so its likely u could have been borderline the whole time , so this could sort out any ttc issues. hope it does. best of luck hon. 
if u havnt put on lots of weight and felt bad then hopefully its mild and u should feel better fast, :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

My dr today is saying the blood draw yday was negative? How can it be pos then neg? They are redrawing in 2 wks :/

I've lots of the symptoms etc. Now feel confused


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw ok thanks so I prob still need meds as she was speaking like I don't now?

Will I just push for them?


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## Dani Rose

Well ttc is partly my issue here too :( maybe the antibodies will flag something or my redraw


----------



## lilesMom

Dani Rose said:


> My dr today is saying the blood draw yday was negative? How can it be pos then neg? They are redrawing in 2 wks :/
> 
> I've lots of the symptoms etc. Now feel confused

i was tested about 5 or 6 times for it before it showed up, but i def had it all the time cos all my syptoms were there and they went with meds.

if it were me i would prob push for a low dose of meds, once i had one low reading they put me on them.


----------



## adroplet

hi ladies, I was just diagnosed with Hashimoto's last week but i don't see the endocrinologist until Nov. I am in limbo here! I want the meds so I can get back to TTC. 
I was also diagnosed with endometriosis 2 years ago (but have had it for about 10 years). I have had 2 lap surgeries and acupuncture for it, thinking that this was my only fertility problem. I've had over 12 IUIs, most of them with fertility meds and not one bfp. I was losing hope fast until i stumbled upon Hashi's on google, i have most of those symptoms. So i pleaded with my md to do further testing since my TSH always comes back normal and I tested positive for the antibodies. Normal range is <5......mine came back 194. I have seen 2 doctors since then because the first said it was not that bad and just keep testing (basically, wait till you get worse). So now i am just waiting for November and hope that this is the answer to my fertility problem.

Have any of you had bfps after starting medication and how long after you started meds?


----------



## lilesMom

hi adroplet, i dont have hashimotos , just low thyroid, i was on meds for few yrs before i wanted to ttc so i cant answer ur qs , sorry hon. i got my first bfp within 3 months but i had mmc. docs said it was a random thing. im now pregnant again so fx it works out well this time :) i got preg after 2 weeks ttc this time :) 
i felt way more normal after 3 months r so on meds just to give u some time frame there. 
hope all goes well for u chick x


----------



## adroplet

CONGRATULATIONS and thanks!
I'm just glad i found out I have it and that it could be treated. I just can't wait, i am so impatient especially when TTC. I guess I will just have to wait till Dec to try again as I will just be wasting money ttc before starting medication.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## lilesMom

i know waiting is a killer but better to wait a tiny bit and have healthy LO best o luck hon, hope ur meds kick in fast xx. it hasnt affected my fertility anyway, ive proved i can get preg fast :) hope same happens for u x
and ur so right least now u know what the problem was and its fixable with med xx

kismet best o luck catching that eggy this month x


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## lilesMom

best o luck next month so hon :) x


----------



## Rafferty

Ive had hypothyroidism for 6 years. I take 100mg of levoxyl daily. When I was diagnosed the main reason I went to the Dr was bc my hair was falling out significantly. In hindsight there were many more symptoms like fatigue depression constipation and brittle nails and dry skin. It took many months on meds before I returned to normal. 
As far as ttc I got pregnant with my DD first try. Ive had 2 unrelated mc. As long as your taking meds you should be fine. Good luck hope you start feeling well soon!


----------



## adroplet

Thanks ladies! I hope the meds will be my answer. I just hate the waiting game.


----------



## lilesMom

i knwo babe waiting is hard, i had to wait 3.5 months after my d and e cos of my liver, it was tough. best of luck, hope it works fast for u hon xxx


----------



## Graceyous

Hi all, I'm sorry I haven't been back - just found it too difficult to be active on the site when I was waiting for the all clear from my doc. My levels finally got back to a good range circa 2.5 months ago, Doc had recommended to aim for 1mU/l or less of TSH and higher of normal range of t4 mU/l (12 - 22) - my results of last blood test were TSH of 1 and T4 of 18

Over the months I kept track of my cycles and used bbt, and now I've been easing myself slowly back to TTC, my period for the last two cycles was still heavy flow and clotty (TMI), but spotting days have reduced and my last one wasn't quiet as heavy - doc said once levels are in normal range it can then take up to 6 months for the body to recover completely and undo the damage caused by hypothyroidism (hashimotos in my case) - but that my fertility is not so greatly effected now (ovulating) and that my uterus lining is thickening (egg can implant), spotting days reduced from approximately 4-5 to now just 1-2. On a side note I've also noticed that my psorasis and asthma (also autoimmune disorders) have improved.

Anyway this is the first cycle I really felt up to really trying so I'm hoping that it will be a lucky one - would love to get my bfp before the 12 months has passed since my last bfp.

Adroplet - I know the waiting game is agony - but take this time to look after yourself and start taking your prenatals(if you aren't already!) as b12 levels and iron stores can also be affected by hashimotos.

After starting meds try to get your blood level checks done every 4-5 weeks, I know in some places they make you wait even longer but try to get them done more frequently if you can at all so you can get to the correct level of meds faster. Also listen to your body and keep track of symptoms while on the meds and keep aware of any feeling of sliding back down the slope (energy levels, cycles, flow, spotting). This happened to me early on in treatment when my thyroid function really crashed down and I needed major adjustment of med levels.

From what I've read and stories that have been told to me - there are a lot of thyroid malfunction sufferers out there that have babies!! 
:hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Grace - I'm glad things are on the right track! :hugs: Good luck with TTC! :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

welcome back grace. :dust: to u xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

kismet i see ur 8dpo, best o luck when u test xx


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## lilesMom

s**t soz time has no meaning for me at the mo cos im not working , sorry u did tell me, xxxx bext of luck with ur LP then :) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## adroplet

Grace, thanks! I am taking care of myself with vitamins, no junk food, fresh veggies and fruit. Trying to stay patient here. 
I wish you luck and hope you get your bfp!!!
:dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## lilesMom

fx for u sweetie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## adroplet

Just started my Synthroid yesterday! woo-hoo!
I really hope this is what my body needs for a bfp.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## luvmyfam

I have had hypothyroidism for 6 years now. I got prego with DS 1 with no issues, and my endocrinologist monitored me all through pregnancy and it was always fine. Then at 12 weeks PP I had labs drawn and my TSH was 40! I had no idea it could go that high! Anyway, it took a little over a year to get my thyroid back to normal and TSH less than 2. When we started TTC #2 when DS1 was 2.5, we again had no issues!


----------



## adroplet

luvmyfam said:


> I have had hypothyroidism for 6 years now. I got prego with DS 1 with no issues, and my endocrinologist monitored me all through pregnancy and it was always fine. Then at 12 weeks PP I had labs drawn and my TSH was 40! I had no idea it could go that high! Anyway, it took a little over a year to get my thyroid back to normal and TSH less than 2. When we started TTC #2 when DS1 was 2.5, we again had no issues!

Thank you! Thank You so much! you have given me hope once again.:happydance: My endo wants to bring my TSH to at least a 2.5....it is a 3.9 or so right now. but my thyroid antibodies are 195.
I hope mine comes down soon, i just can't stand the waiting.


----------



## BabyBean14

luvmyfam said:


> I have had hypothyroidism for 6 years now. I got prego with DS 1 with no issues, and my endocrinologist monitored me all through pregnancy and it was always fine. Then at 12 weeks PP I had labs drawn and my TSH was 40! I had no idea it could go that high! Anyway, it took a little over a year to get my thyroid back to normal and TSH less than 2. When we started TTC #2 when DS1 was 2.5, we again had no issues!

Thank you for this. It really gives me hope. :hugs:


----------



## luvmyfam

adroplet said:


> luvmyfam said:
> 
> 
> I have had hypothyroidism for 6 years now. I got prego with DS 1 with no issues, and my endocrinologist monitored me all through pregnancy and it was always fine. Then at 12 weeks PP I had labs drawn and my TSH was 40! I had no idea it could go that high! Anyway, it took a little over a year to get my thyroid back to normal and TSH less than 2. When we started TTC #2 when DS1 was 2.5, we again had no issues!
> 
> Thank you! Thank You so much! you have given me hope once again.:happydance: My endo wants to bring my TSH to at least a 2.5....it is a 3.9 or so right now. but my thyroid antibodies are 195.
> I hope mine comes down soon, i just can't stand the waiting.Click to expand...


My endo likes to keep my TSH under 2 (closer to 1) especially while TTC and pregnancy. 2.5 is probably ok as long as you're not symptomatic :).


----------



## lilesMom

kismet best o luck xxxxxx


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## adroplet

Was anybody's ovulation day moved up because of thyroid medicines?? 
I'm on Synthroid since October. My Nov chart was off the wall and Dec chart shows I ovulated on CD8 (click on my chart)- I usually ovulate on cd12-14.


----------



## lilesMom

mine didnt change hon but i presume everyone can differ, how r u feeling now?


----------



## adroplet

well i felt great 2 weeks after i started the meds. I had energy, didnt need to take a nap. then about mid december I began to feel as I did before. I will ask my endocrinologist on Weds, i have an appt. I was just wondering if it was normal. hopefully my TSH is below 2 by now.


----------



## lilesMom

if ur gone back to lacking in energy u may need to tweak meds, ive had to go up in dose once but not by much. glad u have app soon and can get ur qs answered xxx
fx for good test results :)


----------



## adroplet

Well great news, my TSH is down to 1.24 :happydance: The dr gave me the go ahead to TTC again. Now i just have to wait for AF.
As for my tired spells and naps, he said it was prob the cold i've had since mid Dec, on and off. I guess my immune system is on low but that's a good thing when you have Hashi's. 
So i ordered a crap load of ovulation tests online and i'm ready to test.
Yay!


----------



## lilesMom

hurray congrats hon, happy bding :) hee hee :)


----------



## lilesMom

my stupid tsh has gone up to 3.81, doh. 
they arent doin anything for now, gonna retest in 4 weeks, 
i knew i had been extra tired and my eyebrow lashes hve been fallin out mad , doh!!


----------



## adroplet

lilesMom said:


> my stupid tsh has gone up to 3.81, doh.
> they arent doin anything for now, gonna retest in 4 weeks,
> i knew i had been extra tired and my eyebrow lashes hve been fallin out mad , doh!!

really, WTH? I'm so sorry, I hope it comes back down as quickly as mine did. Hope you feel better.


----------



## lilesMom

thanks hon :) :)


----------



## adroplet

well, my TSH came down quickly and kept on coming down quickly.
I had an endo appt last week and my TSH was 0.24. I have been having major palpitations daily and not been feeling as great. We tried an insemination a month after my TSH was a 1.24....perhaps it had gone down to below a 1 by then. Anyway, who knows? 
I'm giving my new 25mcg dosage and my acupuncturist's herbal tx ('Resolve Lower' https://www.healthnaturals.com/products/chineseherbs/Resolve Lower.html) for my endometriosis 2 more months, then we will TTC again.


----------



## adroplet

Lilesmom - I have been trying to figure out what you avatar pic is for months.... I just figured it out. a cat. :dohh: LMAO!!!!! I needed this moment.


----------



## free_spirtd

Hi all! I briefly read through this thread, will probably go through and read more thoroughly, but was wondering how Hypo and Hashimoto's affects TTC and or Pregnancy? I have been trying to figure out what was going on with my thyroid for 6 months or so now. Last October I had a test at 4.69 (still normal I was told) but hair falling out, moody, weight loss ect. Then had a scheduled appt with Endocrinologist in Feb 2013 where my levels were 2.1, and again about 2 weeks ago levels were 3.0. Doc says I am still "normal" and don't need medication until we see more abnormalities, but I have Hashimotos and will most likely develop Hypo. She also said that when I get pregnant I will need to be monitored for Hypo and especially after delivery. I also have an abnormal thyroid in size (right side is 6x bigger than left and left is unusually small, almost non existent), Any experience with you ladies? Is it going to be harder to conceive possibly? Thank you and nice to meet you all!!


----------



## lilesMom

adroplet said:


> Lilesmom - I have been trying to figure out what you avatar pic is for months.... I just figured it out. a cat. :dohh: LMAO!!!!! I needed this moment.

ha ha, its my cat lookin out through window of an envelope ;)
ive had people ask before too, i didnt know it wasnt very obvious,cos i know what it is i can make it out no prob :) he is a cutie :) 
fx for u for bfp fast now hon xxxxx
sorry u havent been feeling good with palpitations and stuff, its hard to get levels right and keep um right sometimes xxxxxxx
:hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

hey free-spirited :)
im a bit different to u, just have low thyroid, ive never had a thyroid scan, they dont seem to do um here i think . although my sis in law was given one but she had a growth on thyroid so different again :) 
once i went on meds, i was fine really, i hadnt been ttc before that though so im not sure how i would have been. ive been on thyroxine for about 6 ish yrs, not sure how long exactly but im very glad im on it ;) i havent been same person since ;)
ive had my dose upped once before preg and once during preg but still only on 75 a day.
i did have mc on first bub but was unrelated to thyroid. 
first time ttc i concieved on month 3 of ttc, this time i concieved within 14 days ;) so i am lucky that i do seem to get preg fast and that is with medicated low thyroid.
hope things work out quickly for u too hon, i know when we want a bub we want it now ;) ttc is all about waiting periods and it is hard but will be worth it for us all xxxxxxxxx
when u say ur levels were at 3 and over 4, was this tsh?
my doc says anything over 2 is not right. xx


----------



## Rachie004

me me me! I'm hypothyroid! 

When my levels were last checked, they were at 12 which is an improvement from 16. My main priority is to just 'get better' at the moment but I want to get my levels down to the correct levels for TTC and pregnancy which I believe is somewhere between 0.5 and 2.5! I've been diagnosed hypothyroid for 10 years and my levels have always been stable but some unknown reason it managed to become majorly undermedicated. I'm hoping at my next blood tests that the levels are better because I'm desperate to come off the pill so I can get my natural cycles back.

I've been reading Taking Charge of Your Fertility and it has pointed me in the direction of a book called 'The Thryoid Solution', whilst having an amazon search for it I came across another book called 'Stop The Thyroid Madness' - just reading the reviews gave me so much hope! In the reviews people were listing their symptoms and I found myself shouting at my laptop 'BUT THAT IS HOW I FEEL!'.

My friend went undiagnosed for years with an underactive thyroid and when her levels were finally checked, her TSH was something like 68 - I have no idea how she didn't drop down dead! 

I'm so glad we have a thread for this - woo! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

rachie would u come off the pill maybe and use condoms for a bit, 
cant the pill mess up thyroid a bit too? might not be true, but i have read that in a few places. although having said that i was on pill and my thyroid meds didnt change any when i came off it ;) 
i was off the pill for a good few months before we ttc, i preferred to get my cycles back to normal before we ttc. :) xxx


----------



## free_spirtd

thanks for the reply lilesmom :flower:

I appreciate the input for sure. That was my tsh and my doc said every scan machine is different and our "normal" range was between .3-5.0 or something like that. When we're ready to "let loose" and NTNP probably after the wedding, I will keep an eye on my thyroid. I really love this thread!


----------



## Rachie004

lilesmom - I have 11 pills left and then I will be stopping :) I was going to stop taking it last month but thought it would be more beneficial to try and get my TSH levels up a bit more so it wouldn't send my cycles out of whack so much. We're hoping to start TTC sooner, as long as I can get healthy again! I did read in the leaflet that comes with the thyroxine that you should talk to your Dr if you're taking the pill too - I have been taking the two together for so many years now and no one has mentioned it lol! 

Thank you for taking the time to reply xx


----------



## lilesMom

best of luck to both of ye when ttc time is here :) :) xx


----------



## sweetmere

Hi, I have hypo, plus a few more issues. I ended up getting lucky there...but I will tell you that your temperatures are at least higher than mine EVER were. I'm pretty worried about trying next time. Doctor was surprised I got pregnant when I did. 

Good luck, hopefully it won't take very long at all after getting treated!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hi ladies!! I haven't read this whole thread but I've just been diagnosed with Graves' disease (overactive thyroid) today. I'm feeling really upset as my doctor has told me I cant TTC on the medication and I will need to be on it for 18 months..


----------



## Rachie004

Hi wouldluvabub, welcome! I'm sorry to hear of your diagnosis but try to view it as a positive thing because it is now something that can be resolved and the sooner you start the resolution the sooner you can start your TTC journey. I know it's a real blow but you need to be healthy as a priority :)

Can I recommend 'The Thyroid Solution' by Ridha Arem, I'm about half way through and it is really interesting! I've also ordered 'Stop the thyroid madness' which arrived today too, it has some fab reviews on Amazon :) xx


----------



## Darlin65

Graceyous said:


> Diagnosed 3 weeks ago with hypothyroidism - hashimoto's disease - Seems I may have had it for a longtime and that this may have caused a lot of my previous health issues and sadly also my mc in Dec. Levels are so bad now it has now left me virtually infertile. Even though my charts seem to show I'm ovulating, the effect on egg quality and other factors would be too negative for viable pregnancy. :cry:
> 
> Anyway on meds and have to wait until my TSH and T4 levels are back in normal range and this should get me back on ttc track. Only thing is I don't know how long this may take - doc said she'll have better idea after next bloodtest in 3 weeks on how my body is reacting to meds - but may be up to 6 months. :coffee:
> 
> Still going to keep taking bbt but have stopped the monitors and opks and going to try my best to relax and use time to 'get healthy'.
> 
> Anyone else with any info or experience on this condition?

:hugs: I didn't read all the replies but anted to let you know it can get better! I was diagnosed early December with hypothyroidism and was advised it was perfectly ok to ttc :growlmad: I fell pregnant immediately and lost LO in December too. Started bleeding Jan 5th. I felt totally betrayed by my midwife and GP. I have had my dose upped about 3 or 4 times now and things are finally to where they should be. That's odd that they will be testing in 3weeks. I was always told you will not be able to test and see a reliable difference until 6wks with thyroid issues. I also have to have routine us on my thyroid every 6months to monitor nodules. I'm sure they will work it out and things will be better in 6 to 9 months for :flower:


----------



## adroplet

Graceyous - I too have Hashimotos and have had it for years but was not diagnosed until last October. It took 3 months for my levels to come down to the 'normal' range 1.24 and then they just kept on falling. 3 months later they were 0.23. My meds were adjusted accordingly. So it will take approx 8-12 weeks to see if the meds are working or not to make any adjustments in any case. 
Be patient. It took many, many months and maybe years for your thyroid to get out of whack and to the point it is now. Give your body time to heal itself. Added stress to anyone with Hashimotos does not help. 
I've been on meds for 7 months now and I feel great! All the symptoms I though were 'old age' are gone, so are the anxiety and depression.
Give it time, heal your body....it is where a baby will be living for some time.

BTW, I still take my BBT and OPKs just to see if the meds affect temps and ov. They did for the first few months.


----------

